#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-11-18
<wrst> cyberanger: is that something new?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ping
<cyberanger> pong
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: pong
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: you asked if i was planning something ^ ?
<cyberanger> I did
<cyberanger> two days ago I asked, seems we didn't have any future events in planning for any section
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: currently nothing planned
<cyberanger> ok, well...hrm
<cyberanger> does any region I wonder?
<cyberanger> hey Genphlux
<cyberanger> wrst: os what new?
<Genphlux> Howdy
<cyberanger> wrst: is what new?
<wrst> howdy Genphlux
<cyberanger> Genphlux: how's things
<wrst> cyberanger: ubuntulog_
<Genphlux> Not bad, trying to figure out something that is either really simple or not possible.  Related to VMWare Player in Windows.
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: anything interesting happen with natty over the last few days? i was out of town
<Genphlux> Does anyone here happen to know if its possible to bind a virtual machine to a specific physical NIC?
<cyberanger> wrst: yes & without notifing the team's point of contact, which is extremely bad form IMO
<wrst> how did that happen then cyberanger?
<Genphlux> All I can find is the setting that says the VM either uses NAT, Bridged.......etc
<cyberanger> Genphlux: yes that can be done for Virtual Machines
<Genphlux> I ran the vmnetcfg utility that binds a physical NIC to a virtual NIC
<Genphlux> but I see nowhere to bind a specific VM to any specific physical or virtual NIC
<pace_t_zulu> how is ubuntulog_ different from locobot_4 ?
<cyberanger> unfortunately for VMware I cannot tell you how (or if you can in your version) since I use VirtualBox
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger wrst do we have to accept ubuntulog_ if we aren't even an official loco?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: we asked for locobot_4 afaik nobody asked for ubuntulog_
<cyberanger> idk if it is offical
<cyberanger> the bot I mean
<wrst> Genphlux: i think netritious makes a lot of use out of VMWare?
<wrst> i don't know pace_t_zulu
<wrst> ubuntulog_: what are you doing here?
<wrst> well never hurts to try :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst, you'll like this http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=1
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: if were offical, that shouldn't change anything, no decesion afaik has been made on the issue
<wrst> ahh yes i saw that looks like we will be getting even faster on the desktop :)
<pace_t_zulu> #ubuntu-us-fl and #ubuntu-us-ga have 'ubuntulog' and 'ubuntulog2'
<cyberanger> wrst: it happened simply, a bot joined here
<wrst> yeah just popped in :)
<wrst> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/18/
<wrst> its in lots of channels it appears
<wrst> and cyberanger this is interestign: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/18/%23ubuntu-us-pa.txt
<wrst> you should have been contacted
<cyberanger> that's my opinion on it too
<wrst> well cyberanger you can always kick it
<cyberanger> esp since I have to notify people that we do log (they make an assumption here, we do notify with ChanServ as people join, but it's a very bad assumption)
<cyberanger> there's allways repurcussions from such acts
<cyberanger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<cyberanger> "ubuntulog can be joined to a #k/x/ubuntu-* channel to provide official Ubuntu logging, which will appear on Ubuntu's official irclogs page. If ubuntulog is present in your channel, you must add the following entrymsg via ChanServ:"
<cyberanger> Welcome to #channel. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<cyberanger> The owner of the channel can add the message with the following command:
<cyberanger> You can slightly modify the entrymsg if necessary, but you must clearly get across the fact that the channel is being logged and that use of the channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService.
<cyberanger> The command was stripped out, but if that's what I must do, they must notify me to do it
<elijah-mbp> heh, ubuntu-tn — tunisia :)
<cyberanger> elijah-mbp: yep
<cyberanger> nobody has notified anybody about this afaik
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: the latest natty iso is *REALLY* slow at redrawing screens on a live boot
<wrst> the latest updates i ran make natty really bad :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: really slow
<wrst> but hey not to alpha one yet so what should i expect
<wrst> yeah i meant slow too pace_t_zulu
<wrst> but i suppose slow is bad :)
<cyberanger> it's a cloaked bot & as such...
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i've never seen something quite like this
<cyberanger> Bots can be cloaked if the following conditions are met
<cyberanger> #
<cyberanger> The bot is allowed by the channel admins of the channels it is in
<wrst> like what pace_t_zulu?
<wrst> the live cd?
<cyberanger> allowed?
<pace_t_zulu> like you watch screen redraws take several seconds
<pace_t_zulu> you can watch the screen redraw line by line
<pace_t_zulu> brb
<wrst> oh gosh that is awful my install that i'm updating isn't near that slow
<cyberanger> I think I'll be bringing this up in an hour & a half
<wrst> cyberanger: your hour and half are nearing completion
<elijah-mbp> :)
<elijah-mbp> irc meeting today?
<wrst> we are admiring the new bot ubuntulog_ that just entereed elijah-mbp
<elijah-mbp> yeah
<elijah-mbp> someone going to complain somewhere?
<wrst> i think cyberanger was considering it
<wrst> elijah-mbp: i may be missing something but i don't guess i overly oppose it but does feel kinda like it was forced
<cyberanger> I am not complaining on the bot itself, but the lack of knowledge
<cyberanger> it just joined, in the process breaking many gidelines & regulations & such
<cyberanger> a channel's admin had no knowledge, the channel hadn't given explicit consent
<cyberanger> there was no notifacation (aside from the bot's nick & cloak, which isn't enough)
<cyberanger> apperently also added without a formal requirement for logging
<cyberanger> so while we do log (with MootBot for meetings & locobot_4 for the rest of the time)
<cyberanger> that's really the issue, there is a process & this sidestepped it completely
<cyberanger> elijah-mbp: no meeting today
<cyberanger> the loco council is meeting, but our application missed the deadline (opps)
<cyberanger> so I'll just continue updating the applacation, we'll keep increasing the loco's activities & try again
<cyberanger> wrst: does that explain things on the bot?
<wrst> yeah that makes sense pretty much came into our house without an invite and didn't knock on the door
<cyberanger> & there are laws against trespassing
<elijah-mbp> the uninvited bot doesn't seem very community-like.
 * cyberanger hates domain issues, I've got my site temporaly using http://cyberangerwas.strangled.net/ (catchy name huh? ;-)) I will not using a small dns host again
<wrst> cyberanger:  that sounds fun
<cyberanger> fun, HA, there is a reason I chose that name
<wrst> yeah i figured that to be the case
<cyberanger> the full name if I had the choice would have been cyberangerwas.strangled.by.asmallnowdefunctdomainhost.ontheinter.net
<cyberanger> but that was long & didn't roll off the tounge as nice
<wrst> godaddy somes to be about as cheap as anyone
<cyberanger> well, I got mine for 5/yr
<cyberanger> but defunct changed that
<wrst> ahh gotcha
<cyberanger> plus .uk allways drives the price
<cyberanger> with this promotion making that sweet
<cyberanger> a steal even
<cyberanger> but I will be switching to get mine back
<wrst> i had always wondered why you ahd the .uk
<pleia2> hah, I love domain name hacking
 * pleia2 has simcoec.at and caligulac.at for her... cats
<pleia2> expensive, but gosh they're fun :)
<pleia2> also snagged krumba.ch (my last name is krumbach)
<wrst> ha ha pleia2 that's pretty cool
<mhall119> nice
<mhall119> alas, I don't think there's a .ll TLD
<mhall119> yeah, no
<cyberanger> mhall119: same boat with .ns
<cyberanger> random.doma.in could be fun
<cyberanger> set a php script to redirect people to other domains
<cyberanger> just for laughs (wonders how 4chan would apply this, dare I ask
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-11-19
<linuxman410> anyone here
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> hey wrst how r u
<wrst> good linuxman410 kinda looking at laptops i don't think mine is going to be around for a lot longer
<linuxman410> what r u looking at
<linuxman410> r u looking at used or new
<wrst> new/refurbished
<wrst> probably be a few months before the screen falls ofbut want to be ready for when it does :)
<linuxman410> where r u looking
<wrst> tigedirect newegg, and also looking at system76 and zareasons
<Xpistos> Morning everyone. wrst.
<wrst> Xpistos: whats up?
<Xpistos> not much
<wrst> that's a good way to starta  friday Xpistos
<netritious> Good morning locotn
<Svpernova09> Mornin
<netritious> what it b Svpernova09
<Svpernova09> nm, same ole same ole work >.<
<netritious> I hear ya
<netritious> work is good though :)
<Svpernova09> Yep, they keep wanting me to come back :_D
<netritious> ? not sure I follow
<netritious> did you leave?
<netritious> like permanently?
<Svpernova09> oh no
<Svpernova09> I'm still employed = they want me to keep coming back
<Svpernova09> I just spent 2 days moving our in our physical servers to VMs
<Svpernova09> our in house*
<netritious> oh lol..haven't had my coffee this morning :D
<netritious> nice
<wrst> netritious: wow you are here
<netritious> wrst: tada!
<netritious> what, you thought I was never coming back?
<netritious> morning Genphlux
<wrst> i had confidence you would arrive again netritious
<wrst> morning Genphlux
<netritious> hehe of course...just teasing you ;)
<netritious> so what have you been up to wrst?
<wrst> very little netritious, i have been somewhat messing with drupal 7 and joomla a little bit
<netritious> not teh Joomla!
<wrst> yeah i'm not so sure on it, you have any opinions netritious?
<wrst> oh and installed wordpress i have a computer running drupal 6, drupal 7, wordpress, and joomla
<netritious> nice
<netritious> I'm not a fan of Joomla
<wrst> netritious: i can't say i am the control panel  and that stuff is nice but its execution of everythign just doesn't seem to work as well as drupal does for websites
<netritious> I like word press for simple sites, drupal is neat, modx cms is also neat if you design and develop and use PHP a lot
<wrst> and for blogs wordpress is about imposible to beat
<netritious> yeah
<netritious> I haven't used modx in years though
<wrst> modx looks cool
<wrst> i'm nodeveloper so i'm thinking that drupal is abotu as advanced as i need to get
<netritious> yeah, modx is definitely not for non-coders...whoever has to manage it and create features needs to be pretty fluent in PHP
<netritious> not expert or anything just familiar enough to get around
<wrst> that is certainly not me netritious :)
<netritious> the coolest feature is "snippets" where you basically insert some PHP in a form field and save it to a db (built-in to modx) and use a short tag on a page [~code_reference~] and modx does the rest
<wrst> and wordpress is very simple but just about too locked in for my taste drupal seems to be a decent middle ground
<netritious> yeah drupal is a lot more flexible than WP
<wrst> but it is also slow netritious
<netritious> wrst true, but not as slow as it could be?
 * netritious 's attempt at glass half full
<wrst> true and for a non programmer like me its a good mid point on lots of things
<Dan9186[MM]> woohoo, yay for windows 7 training....
<netritious> why would you need win 7 training?
<Dan9186[MM]> work paid for all of us to go
<Dan9186[MM]> there's a thing or two that's been useful but the rest is please kill me now
<netritious> hehe
<Dan9186[MM]> where's kavorkian when you need him?
<netritious> I can imagine it now Dan9186[MM]...
<netritious> "You see this little circle on the bottom left? It's called 'The Orb' and is like the Start button in XP, but better."
<Dan9186[MM]> na, it's largely how to do settings in win7 and some of the higher features like imaging
<netritious> ok so not as bad as it could be
<Dan9186[MM]> right, but doesn't mean it's not painful
<Dan9186[MM]> oh hey by the way our next lan is coming up, you gonna join?
<netritious> when is it again?
<Dan9186[MM]> dec 11
<netritious> at what time?
<Dan9186[MM]> i think 11 or noon
<Dan9186[MM]> is when it starts
<Dan9186[MM]> ends when it ends
<netritious> do I need to bring my pc or will you have pc's there? I know most lan parties are BYOC but just asking
<netritious> I'm lazy lol
<netritious> not really but lazy enough I guess
<Dan9186[MM]> BYOC
<netritious> cool...in that case I might swing by just to check it out...will bring my laptop
<netritious> I think I told you before the only game I own now is UT2004...still trying to find my Redneck Rampage cd though
<Dan9186[MM]> we may actually have us a space by then too
<Dan9186[MM]> that's fine, we have games available too, least for windows :P
<Dan9186[MM]> http://wiki.midsouthmakers.org/a/LAN_Party
<Dan9186[MM]> details will be put up there as more becomes known
<xTEMPLARx> g'mornin' all!
<Dan9186[MM]> mornin
<xTEMPLARx> heya Dan.  Hows the day treatin' ya?
<Dan9186[MM]> stuck in winblows training :(
<xTEMPLARx> you can dew eet!
<xTEMPLARx> hang in there lol
<Dan9186[MM]> well i do know one of the guys is hung over :P
<Dan9186[MM]> or maybe still drunk not sure
<xTEMPLARx> haha
<xTEMPLARx> love the home-made power strip
<Dan9186[MM]> ah yeah, that was made by one of attendees that is a little more on the cheap side
<elijah-mbp> i thought it was nice.  :)
<elijah-mbp> (no kidding, i've seen much worse things than that.  like devices i've powered by cutting the female end off a PC power cable and wrapping the wires around terminal posts...)
<Dan9186[MM]> hehe
<Dan9186[MM]> if it works then who cares right?
<Dan9186[MM]> the only scarey part about that power strip is that the guy who made it does not make an electrician, and there is no telling whether something he wires together is doen right or not
<elijah-mbp> hopefully he's wrappd his connects in something like electrical tape, then, to at least cut down on electrocution possibility.
<elijah-mbp> or nice little twist on connects to join wires… the kind that screw on over the tips?  you know what i mean?  can't remember the name right now.
<Dan9186[MM]> i've always just called em screw caps
<xTEMPLARx> wire nuts
<xTEMPLARx> "twist-on wire connector" is the "proper" term... wire nut is technically a trademark, kinda like calling snot tissues Kleenex
<elijah-mbp> wire nuts!
<elijah-mbp> thanks
<xTEMPLARx> yup i always call'em wire nuts :D
<wrst> xTEMPLARx:  wow you are here!
<Dan9186[MM]> no i'm here, he's there
<wrst> ok thanks for setting me straight on that Dan9186[MM] :P
<Dan9186[MM]> glad to :)
<wrst> ha ha well i'm glad i'm not at win 7 training Dan9186[MM] maybe you can bring some of that knowledge back to us :)
 * Dan9186[MM] points at the computer
<Dan9186[MM]> it's windows 7, there now you know everything i've learned
<wrst> well i wasn't really wanting much i mean i never see all that much difference from one release to the next of windows
<wrst> :)
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  in and out... and for once, I"m not lookin to pick anybody's brain for anything... lol
<wrst> ha ha xTEMPLARx
<Dan9186[MM]> xTEMPLARx: i know netritious doesn't have a brain to pick,  but what about wrst?
<netritious> mmmmm BRAINS! lol
<netritious> sup xTEMPLARx
<Dan9186[MM]> hehe, oops forgot you were here :P
<netritious> ;)
<xTEMPLARx> heya net!
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ping
<netritious> what have you been up to xTEMPLARx?
<netritious> hey pace_t_zulu
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: pong
<pace_t_zulu> hey netritious
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you use natty recently?
<Xpistos> Hey netritious
<wrst> last ngiht just to see if there were updates available
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: are graphics really slow for you?
<wrst> yeah they have been since i enabled the compiz/unity repo
<netritious> hey Xpistos
<xTEMPLARx> net:  not much
<xTEMPLARx> been fighting with our proprietary firewall appliance here over the last two weeks, netritious
<xTEMPLARx> working with tech support to narrow down problems
<xTEMPLARx> i'm hoping to have a replacement unit sent out but still in limbo on that
<xTEMPLARx> in the meantime, I've finally gotten the company to let me put the pfSense router/fw in place and it's performed flawlessly in its stead.
<xTEMPLARx> I could persuade them to keep it there if only our other office in Israel wasn't also using the firewall appliance that isnt' working for us... it uses a proprietary VPN that's similar to IPSEC but not similar enough for the IPSEC tunnel from pfSense to function with it
<netritious> xTEMPLARx: have you tried pfSense 2.0 branch?
<netritious> there are tons of enhancements...not sure if the IPsec is addressed particularly but at least you have something worthy on standby atm with the 1.2 branch
<xTEMPLARx> nope i installed whatever u said u were using, I believe.  lemme double-check
<xTEMPLARx> yeah I'm using 1.2.3-RELEASE
<xTEMPLARx> netritious: looks like 2.0 is still in beta, eh?
<netritious> it is *but* it's a very mature beta
<netritious> not saying to go run it in production, but I would definitely poke my head in the irc channel and maybe ask if whatever you're using is supported
<netritious> ...in 2.0
<netritious> since you've said 1.2.x is a no go
<xTEMPLARx> I don't blame pfSense, though
<xTEMPLARx> i blame the Safe@Office appliance for using a proprietary VPN
<netritious> yeah what can you do? just gotta work with it
<netritious> never heard of it
<xTEMPLARx> two companies have their hands in it:  checkpoint and sofaware
<netritious> eek
<xTEMPLARx> I had never heard of it either, b ut its what our israeli office was already using and they suggested it to us
<netritious> I know of checkpoint never managed it though
<netritious> haven't heard of sofaware
<xTEMPLARx> why u say eek?
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<netritious> because checkpoint is proprietary
<netritious> like cisco and watchguard
<xTEMPLARx> yup
<xTEMPLARx> and even though their website calls it's VPN "IPSEC", its obviously some altered version...
<xTEMPLARx> or else I'm missing some config option that they're assuming and automatically using
<netritious> have you google'd around about it?
<xTEMPLARx> somewhat but not much... most roads lead back to their own forums
<netritious> btw xTEMPLARx did you get your opteron server in?
<xTEMPLARx> noper... the various renditions were submitted for approval to my manager, who is tasked with getting it finally approved, and I would guess that its either been shelved due to forgetfulness or the management's desire not to spend money
<netritious> roger
<netritious> it's funny how that works out...what was your final price tag? roughly
<xTEMPLARx> it varied, from pretty darned reasonable (one system wasn't much over around 1100-1200) to around 2000-2200 or so  I don't remember
<xTEMPLARx> and they have all my notes
<netritious> how many cores/ram/hdd etc
<netritious> and how many vms did you intend to host?
<xTEMPLARx> i think I ended up with a 6 core on the low end and 12 on the upper
<xTEMPLARx> # of VMs were never really nailed down to a set number, but likely would fluctuate depending on the machine we could afford
<xTEMPLARx> kinda like hard disk space, we'd find a use for however much we could run
<netritious> right
<xTEMPLARx> many of them likely wouldn't be running all the time
<xTEMPLARx> just booted as needed for their purpose
<netritious> yep..makes sense
 * Genphlux just played Rock Band 3 using a nice Roland TD-4SX electronic kit.
<Genphlux> I know what *I'M* spending $1300 on this month
<xTEMPLARx> wot wot?
<xTEMPLARx> a transmission!
<xTEMPLARx> oh i didn't read everything
<netritious> nice Genphlux
<Genphlux> Yeah I've been eyeballing electronic kits for months now
<Genphlux> if not a year
<Genphlux> I'm stuck in an apartment so I can't have an acoustic set
<netritious> the first time I played drums and felt like "wow this is too easy" was on a nice Roland kit...90's era
<Genphlux> and Pearl makes a really cool acoustic set with electronic heads
<netritious> you can but it costs more and not as fun
<Genphlux> but its $3200
<netritious> eek
<Genphlux> Yeah but all you have to do is change the heads and add cymbals and you have a nice Pearl 5 pc kit
<Genphlux> so I see the cost
<netritious> talking about the Roland kit?
<Genphlux> But the "Pro Mode" on Rock Band 3 allows you to actually play real instruments and actually play the real song, note for note, chord for chord, beat for beat
<Genphlux> No the Pearls
<Genphlux> The Roland kit is fully electronic
<netritious> roger
<Genphlux> but it has mesh heads that feel sorta like real drum heads
<Genphlux> so it's cool
<netritious> nice
<Genphlux> I have a full keyboard already
<Genphlux> so with their MIDI interface adapter, I can plug it into the game and play it
<netritious> nice lol
<netritious> can you play keyboard/piano Genphlux?
<Genphlux> Eh, not a whole lot.  I like to tinker though
<Genphlux> Maybe this will force me to be better though
<Genphlux> I apparently like to say though a lot though
<netritious> though you could have a worse habit
<Genphlux> True.
<Genphlux> Steph is going to get some accessories for me for Christmas
<Genphlux> a nice double bass pedal
<Genphlux> maybe an extra cymbal
<netritious> nice
<xTEMPLARx> personally, i'd rather have a double bass
<xTEMPLARx> 3/4 of course
<Genphlux> Yeah I'm definitely getting the pedal
<Genphlux> Do you play?
<Genphlux> I know back in the 90s when I played more, the Iron Cobra was one of the best DB pedals to buy.  Is that still the case?
<xTEMPLARx> i play guitar, bass, keyboard (by ear), some fiddle, some banjo and of course percussion somewhat.
<xTEMPLARx> when I said double bass, I was talking about an upright bass... as its proper name is the double bass
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<Genphlux> Oh haha gotcha
<Genphlux> I never knew that
<Genphlux> Cool little tid bit there
<xTEMPLARx> i know a few excellent drummers and the one that I always revert back to as my bar for comparison firmly believes in a single bass pedal
<xTEMPLARx> to hear him play, though, you'd never know there wasn't two
<xTEMPLARx> he could flutter like a madman and dead on timing
<xTEMPLARx> he's now doing the drum editing in Dave Grohl's recording studio.
<xTEMPLARx> so he lives on the other coast now :(
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you play fiddle i am jealous
<xTEMPLARx> more like i play WITH the fiddle
<xTEMPLARx> i've been recorded playing the thing, so I can get a somewhat pleasing sound out of one
<Genphlux> I just bought a little starter banjo
<Genphlux> to plink on
<xTEMPLARx> none of the classic cat death-cry sound they're famous for
<Genphlux> I'd love to have a mandolin for some reason
<Genphlux> would be fun to learn
<xTEMPLARx> nothign wrong with a starter banjo at all :D
<xTEMPLARx> mandolin's fun too
<xTEMPLARx> i didn't add that to the list coz I don't own one
<xTEMPLARx> but i can pick out some tunes on them too
<xTEMPLARx> pretty much if its got a neck and some strings I can get something good out of it
<xTEMPLARx> may not be 100% proficient at it but I can keep myself from hurting ppl
<xTEMPLARx> the bow is a tricky thing to master
<xTEMPLARx> fun tho
<Genphlux> The banjo I got apparently sells for the range of $150-$300 new.  This guy had it in his closet and it looked brand new and it included a gig bag, finger picks, and an extra set of strings, all for $50.
<xTEMPLARx> not bad at all
<xTEMPLARx> can't gripe about that
<xTEMPLARx> my banjo is on "permanent loan" to me from one of my uncles who decided he was never really gonna learn  how to play it
<Genphlux> Yeah I thought it was decent.  Of course all I want to learn is the beginning of Dueling Banjos from Deliverance right now.
<wrst> that's cool xTEMPLARx i have a difficulty without frets
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  its all about muscle memory and going to the same spots
<xTEMPLARx> its not so bad on the upright bass
<xTEMPLARx> upright bass is almost horseshoes and hand grenades
<xTEMPLARx> just gotta get close
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<wrst> yeah i think i could hadle an upright, but a fiddle just is so uncomfortable to me
<xTEMPLARx> that it is
<xTEMPLARx> i can't play one for a long time
<xTEMPLARx> there's got to be some trick to holding it that I'm missing
<wrst> yeah maybe if you hold a phone all day under your chin it would help?
<xTEMPLARx> coz I see violinist/fiddlers that can run all over with their neck hand like its free to move, but I'm still holding the darned thing up with my hand so none of that
<xTEMPLARx> i don't trust my chin and ur probably right wrst lol
<wrst> yeah xTEMPLARx i think that is a lot of the issue not holding it completely with my chin
<xTEMPLARx> i bet I'd like it a lot more and spend more time with it if I could get past that
<netritious> aight guys afk for a bit
<elijah-mbp> guitar players have a similar problem…. once you have a solid grip on the thing it's easier to make your hands walk up and down the neck.  :)
<elijah-mbp> whole-body pressed against the instrument, etc
<xTEMPLARx> with a good strap and a well-balanced guitar, though, usually don't have to hold it too much with either hand
<xTEMPLARx> and sitting down, a properly-shaped guitar will lend itself to balancing perfectly on one leg without wanting to fall or slide in any particular direction
<xTEMPLARx> one of the reasons I don't own odd-ball shaped instruments like the V and such
<xTEMPLARx> my current favorite guitar:  http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v333/251/59/529452389/n529452389_778111_8937.jpg
<pace_t_zulu> slow day
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-11-20
<wrst> hey pace_t_zulu, i've been out taking pictures of the moon
<cyberanger> wrst: why were you doing that?
<wrst> cyberanger: trying the ol' camera out and seeing if i could, not as easy of a task as you would think
<wrst> cyberanger: http://204.116.127.107/moon.png
<wrst> cyberanger: also trying to figure out how to really take pictures as far as iso settings etc etc
<cyberanger> wrst: man your connection is slow to upload
<cyberanger> assuming that ip is your connection
<cyberanger> & one reason I'm still a fan of 35mm is it's a extremely good quality for a very simple usage
<cyberanger> unfortunately, I don't take enough photos to justify cost, so I'll use digicams too
<cyberanger> good shot, even better moon
<cyberanger> clouds here (or smog, the verdict is out)
<wrst> cyberanger:  thats with a canon eos rebel 1000D
<wrst> yes its very slow 256 upload, but i'm just really figuring out DSLR stuff a lot more to do than with a point and click
<wrst> oh cyberanger probably took me 20 minutes to get that picture, i should have read up on how to get night shots
<cyberanger> 256k, your sure it isn't 128k, I had 128k & that photo seemed worse than my setup (but nobody seems to go lower than 128k for dsl)
<cyberanger> 768k down, 128k up
<cyberanger> as for night shots, yes, those are fun, sky shots at dawn & dusk are a real trick though
<wrst> 1.5down 256 up for me
<wrst> yeah i may start trying on some of them havin g agood camera is a lot of fun
<cyberanger> really, hrm
<cyberanger> idk, the speed just felt like 128k, & wget had the numbers about there too (the numbers flucuated enough where it had to be higher, but didn't get too close to 256k)
<cyberanger> latency I guess explains it
<wrst> well i also had network activity going on here taking up bandwidth the wife was farming or some such junk on facebook
<cyberanger> & you might be further out from the central office, thus the latency, perhaps over older lines (increasing dropped & retransmitted packets)
<cyberanger> who knows, there is a ton of possibilities, it works, that's what counts
<wrst> well its slow
<wrst> wish i had a better connection
<cyberanger> btw, I'd install an adblocker or content filter, facebook & farmville can be privacy invasive & addictive, a bad combo
<wrst> oh gosh yes don't get me started she's using firefox on her mac should probably do that
<cyberanger> or you could definately do that with your router
<cyberanger> or her hosts file
<cyberanger> I've setup my own content blocker here for facebook using apache, squid & bind (removed it too, since it was to prove a point to someone here that just cause a content filter allows you to access a site doesn't mean I (the admin) don't know it was accessed)
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> i've tried some content filtering with my router with little success
<cyberanger> what have you tried & who was your target
<cyberanger> (I know your target wasn't me, cause I would have had two tabs open, one blocked, one not in a screenshot, timestamped & captioned "EPIC FAIL" waiting in your inbox ;-))
<wrst> oh just tried a general blocking sites and that didn't work with dd-wrt so thats been about it
<cyberanger> heh, opendns is better than that (& all that takes is another dns service, modifing the hosts file, or using a proxy, the proxy one being the best in that administrator permissions arn't needed for a normal setup)
<cyberanger> what site?
<wrst> yeah cyberanger i use opendns now i was just trying to stop some site like myspace or facebook just to see if i could through the router
<jfenn2199> morning all
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-11-21
<jfenn2199> goodevening all
<cyberanger> evening jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> how goes cyberanger?
<cyberanger> not too bad
<jfenn2199> how did things go this week?
<cyberanger> loco council?
<jfenn2199> yep
<cyberanger> didn't happen, overshot deadline
<jfenn2199> ugh
<jfenn2199> so when is our next shot?
<cyberanger> dec
<jfenn2199> ok
<jfenn2199> that's not bad
<cyberanger> yeah, I wrote a 2 day deadline, but it wad 3 days
<jfenn2199> man well atleast we have next month
<cyberanger> sorry, was also on the phone
<cyberanger> yeah, I took alot of time on projects, the application could have desereved more time (my mistake) but I noticed a problem that made sense waiting a month
<cyberanger> our roadmap is pretty much blank, our events I had listed were almost entirely release parties (which is ok, but with a roadmap of ideas & no dates, idk) so I figure next meeting we'll set some more solid plans (we will send an ambassador to chattacon again, 3rd year in a row, running xubuntu last two)
<jfenn2199> hmmm
<jfenn2199> when is Chattacon?
<cyberanger> & use the time to continue getting members approved for membership & get the loco approved
<cyberanger> we'll I'll be at chattacon again working computer gaming, it's in january
<cyberanger> a weekend
 * cyberanger is pulling up the full dates
<jfenn2199> hmmm January that's the month of my birth and I should have some PTO again in January and I need to get out of memphis
<cyberanger> D'Oh, my network is down somewhat (testing a bandwidth control idea & my ssh server is an exception rule) hang on
<jfenn2199> oh it's cool I can pull it up
<cyberanger> 21st-23rd
<cyberanger> http://www.chattacon.org/
<jfenn2199> alright
<cyberanger> I got it going (it wasn't hard to disable, I just forgot I enabled it, it did it's job)
<jfenn2199> that's always good
<jfenn2199> quick question are PPA's in a different source file from sources.list ?
<cyberanger> well, the point was for FAP setups (hughesnet, skyblue, celluar, capped systems) I'm not capped so it's pointless here, but easier to setup & test here & setup again elsewhere
<cyberanger> they could be
<cyberanger> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cyberanger> any thing there ^^
<jfenn2199> yep
<jfenn2199> that's where my problems are
<cyberanger> it can be in
<cyberanger> /etc/apt/sources.list
<jfenn2199> there are some broken PPA's that are preventing me from upgrading to pre-alpha natty and I'm bored right now so I want something fun to do
<cyberanger> but it can also be it's own file in that folder or so
<jfenn2199> yeah they are all hiding in .d
<cyberanger> idk how a ppa could prevent you from upgrading, however I do see missing packages as an issue
<cyberanger> I add everything to sources.list myself, but I allways keep my system on a tight leash too
<cyberanger> VBox & Tor are it
<jfenn2199> it's failing to pull find the PPA on lp and stopping after fetching new source lists'
<cyberanger> hrm, what PPA
<jfenn2199> ubuntuone-extras
<cyberanger> how is it an issue with natty
<jfenn2199> thought I had previously removed them but apparently not and I'm about to find out if that fixes it
<cyberanger> aside from no natty source
<jfenn2199> I believe that's all it terminates upgrade after fetching
 * jfenn2199 might just need to wait till Alpha1
<cyberanger> jfenn2199: well, what's the issue exactly, it can't find the repository, or the packages are there
<cyberanger> is there a error code of some kind?
<jfenn2199> the only error showing in the command line is WARNING: Failed to read mirror file
<cyberanger> any chance the logs have more info
<cyberanger> /var/log/apt/
<jfenn2199> E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.'. Retrying (currentRetry: 2)
<jfenn2199> 2010-11-20 21:38:36,573 ERROR doUpdate() failed completely
<jfenn2199> 2010-11-20 21:38:38,538 DEBUG abort called
<jfenn2199> 2010-11-20 21:38:38,564 DEBUG openCache()
<jfenn2199> 2010-11-20 21:38:38,565 DEBUG failed to SystemUnLock() (E:Not locked)
<jfenn2199> 2010-11-20 21:38:39,595 DEBUG /openCache(), new cache size 32160
<jfenn2199> 2010-11-20 21:38:39,616 DEBUG enabling apt cron job
<cyberanger> hrm, did you remove the source & packages from it & try?
<jfenn2199> yeah but there are quite a bit more failures that I'll have to figure out
<cyberanger> idk, I hate vague messages, esp vague error messages
<jfenn2199> me too
<jfenn2199> well I think this coffee shop is about to close so it's time for me to head out take it easy cyberanger hopefully I'll be back on soon
<cyberanger> see you later jfenn2199 (I do wonder why are you drinking coffee & using their wifi)
<jfenn2199> ahhh well........  right now I'm working on getting things turned back on and Electricity was 1st priority next is a phone (either cell or internet/home phone (who ever is asking for less money)) all the while attempting to make sure that my rent stays current
<jfenn2199> so if I've said it once I've said it a million times NEVER get married
<jfenn2199> well they are shoing us out so take it easy
<jfenn2199> afternoon all
<wrst> afternoon jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> how goes wrst?
<wrst> pretty good watching the titans  suck it up
<jfenn2199> yeah I caught a few minutes they looked like they were gonna do decent.....  for a minute
<wrst> well in OT now jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> so did we pick up or did the redskins just start playing like the redskins again?
<wrst> didn't really pick up
<jfenn2199> alright
<wrst> they lost
<wrst> oh well
<jfenn2199> shakes head
<jfenn2199> I'll be right back once again playing with gnome-shell my how I wish they would fix the screen rendering on ATI cards
<jfenn2199> back
<wrst> how is all that going ?
<wrst> ati support is really crummy with unity
<jfenn2199> not well at all (seeing as the reason for departing)
<jfenn2199> yeah I have the same screen drawing in verticals as i do with Unity
<jfenn2199> but with Natty they already have a Compiz port of Unity for ATI support
<jfenn2199> but unfortunately it's only available on Natty and they're not gonna backport it :-(
<jfenn2199> and yesterday I spent too much time fighting to do a pre-alpha upgrade so I figured it probably wasn't the best of ideas
<wrst> jfenn2199: it doesn't work very well at all i'm already testing it out
<jfenn2199> yikes
<jfenn2199> so it's more than just the composite manager then..........
<wrst> yeah compiz doesn't work well when i'm not using unity, but interesting they have a plugin in the compiz config settings manager for the unity desktop
<wrst> i may log in here in a few and upate and see how its doing now
<jfenn2199> oh ok I thought you were already using the compiz plug in
<wrst> i would if it would work :)
<wrst> but on ati its just all horrible
<jfenn2199> ok yeah I have no problem out of compiz on my end
<wrst> i'm running the natty compiz ppa and thats where the problem is for me jfenn2199 in 10.10 it works great
<jfenn2199> ok makes sense
<wrst> but i haven't updated my natty install in about a week so i need to pull all thatin
<jfenn2199> yeah I may just wait for Alpha 1
<wrst> yeah i got brave but no big deal i keep a testing space on this laptop anyway
<jfenn2199> I tried to be brave but it's failing to pull the new repos ..........
<wrst> hmm i just changed my sources list from maverick to natty and had no real issues at all
<cyberanger> hey everyone
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-12
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst, anything new?
<wrst> chris4585: i had to go to kde from gnome
<wrst> how about with you?
<chris4585> whys that? :o
<chris4585> well I'm still on openbox + cairo-dock
<chris4585> gnome on manjaro was using like 50% of my cpu halfway through the day
<wrst> chris4585: i like gnome but they keep on removing features, and extensions from one version to another don't work and i spend more time setting it up than i should have to
<wrst> at least kde has the ability to be what i want without adding third party tools for the most part
<wrst> that break with every upgrade
<chris4585> wrst, the extensions usually you just have to go to the text file and just add 3.6 to the supported list
<chris4585> usually, sometimes that doesn't work
<chris4585> that is understandable, if and when nautilus 3.6 gets updated, I'll still try to use 3.4 or something built off of nautilus like marlin
<wrst> chris4585: many didn't work they made it harder to remove and put icons in the top bar etc just not worth the hassle really
<chris4585> ah, I figured you would go with xfce before kde lol
<wrst> chris4585: takes lots of tweaking to get it were i want it mainly
<chris4585> yeah, gnome is going to kill itself before it ever gets better, they just don't realize it yet
<wrst> yes they are just so hard headed they don't care
<chris4585> yep
<chris4585> in other news looks like mate is becoming more stable
<chris4585> http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_nadia_whatsnew.php
<wrst> never thought i woudl go that route chris4585... but...
<chris4585> and adding features now that they have fixed bugs that gnome devs never did by the looks of it
<wrst> looks nice i'm just so not a mint fan
<chris4585> I actually love mint, everything bad about it can be removed
<chris4585> I feel like mint puts way more polish on their releases and actually care, compared to ubuntu...
<wrst> i would rather add than remove personally
<wrst> but that's why i run arch on the desktop also :)
<chris4585> wrst, I don't really mind removing, I'm just lazy when it comes to installing arch the old way
<chris4585> archbang is now updated and already comes configured with the wm I know and love
<chris4585> so I'm probably going to install it soon
<wrst> arch isn't too bad just have the wiki handy and you are good to go
<chris4585> yeah but I'm a lazy mofo
<wrst> its no fun for someone else to do all the work ;)
<chris4585> wrst, you have a point there
<chris4585> but you can learn someone else's secrets too
<chris4585> by dissecting what they did lol
<chris4585> wrst, http://i.imgur.com/y0dJT.jpg
<wrst> nice chris4585
<chris4585> thanks wrst :)
<wrst> chris4585: i'm just at regular ol' kde: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2959906/kde4.png
<chris4585> doesn't look bad, can quassel be configured to be black background with white text?
<wrst> chris4585: i think so, you can do stylesheets of some sort
<wrst> chris4585: that is just vanilla with a changed wallpaper
<chris4585> ah I may have to really try it sometime
<wrst> and dropbox icon i had to change
<wrst> well i like it i have for some time just liked gnome apps and work flow but good to learn something different :)
<wrst> i have to say short of the silly blue shadow thing there is a lot of polish to it
<chris4585> ah, I like KDE but I just don't like their whole thing for separate desktop thingy where it changes settings
<chris4585> I forgot what it was called
<chris4585> the theme you have is nice
<wrst> that's just the stock kde 4.9 theme
<wrst> i have done nothing to that
<chris4585> ah
<wrst> pretty slick straight out of the box
<chris4585> yeah definitely
<wrst> gnome shell is also but to make it work for me i have to use some extensions and what not
<wrst> and this is pretty much stock i mad some cosmetic adjustments so all my icons are monochrome but nothint that effects my workflow
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-13
<chris4585> yeah I do too, mostly just desktop scroll
<wrst> goodness i hate macs
<chris4585> so do I, pretty to look at, but useless
<wrst> agreed chris4585
<ComputerChic> Hi all
<chris4585> so I just got pulled over for my tag light being out, no ticket and the cop was cool, he almost forgot to tell me why he pulled me over...
<wrst> chris4585: glad you didn't get a ticket
<chris4585> wrst, yeah me too
<wrst> doing ok chris4585?
<chris4585> yeah, blasting peoples heads off on cod
<wrst> ha ha have fun :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-14
<wrst> greetings chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> happy hump day chris4585
<chris4585> woot
<chris4585> something about today, I can't remember though
<wrst> ha ha
<netritious> heelo
<wrst> what?? ?a netritious appearance :)
<wrst> how you doing netritious?
<netritious> Hey wrst! doing fine...how about yourself?
<wrst> doing well netritious  playing with this blasted phone
<wrst> cyanogenmod is addictive
<netritious> yes, yes it is. What version are you running wrst?
<netritious> bb in a minute..gotta reboot
<wrst> netritious: cm 10
<netritious> nice wrst
<wrst> running night lies with the cm updater just like over the air updates
<netritious> that is pretty cool
<wrst> waiting on 10.1 that will have jellybean 4.2
<netritious> I'm running a hacked ATT rom, 2.3 w/iptables, busybox, and rooted on my samsung captivate glide. I think someone may have dumped it, added some packages. Haven't done much else with it since it Just Works™
<netritious> but I did look into CM for it when I first got it and wasn't officially supported. Just haven't had time to mess with it.
<netritious> My old moto backflip (MB300) is just a toy for the kid now lol. She loves it.
<netritious> Oh and a winamp control occasionally.
<netritious> wrst: right now we have five android devices all together as a fam...3x tablets and 2x phones, one tablet dead, one phone minus a sim, but wifi works so who cares heh.
<wrst> yep our daughter has one of our old lg phone connected to wifi
<netritious> wrst: is cm 10 android 4.1?
<wrst> my firt firmware flash on a phone i waas a little worried but had done it enough on some tablets to have an idea of the process at least
<netritious> or 4.0?
<wrst> yes netritious
<wrst> 4.1
<wrst> has google now and all those goodies
<netritious> ICS then
<wrst> no jellybean
<netritious> that's cool
<netritious> 4.0 was ICS?
<wrst> 4.1 and 4.2 are called jelllybean
<wrst> yes
<netritious> ok, lost track of the versions lol
<wrst> its confusing since two version are jellybean!
<wrst> netritious: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2959906/Screenshot_2012-11-14-17-45-01.png
<netritious> exactly, and not because it's a major branch either like going from 3.x to 4.x
<wrst> yeah jelly bean just makes ics usable in my book
<netritious> won't show me kernel version in that screenshot :/
<wrst> ics was nice but..
<netritious> I'll keep upgrading as long as I don't think I'll brick my hardware lol
<wrst> yep the S III is pretty well popular now so i should be in good shape for a while
<wrst> netritious: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2959906/Screenshot_2012-11-14-17-47-04.png
<netritious> nice...ARMv7
<netritious> the moto backflip was ARMv6 I think, and so is the Raspy now that I think of it
<netritious> ubuntu dropped dev for ARMv6 after jaunty
<netritious> said it was to difficult to develop for
<wrst> netritious: http://db.tt/VzH5WBY4
<wrst> netritious: i'm not all that familiar with the arm stuff yet
<wrst> i have researched a raspberry pi however just haven't gotten around to making sure what i want to run on it will compile on it
<wrst> or is packaged for it
<netritious> I lost interest pretty quick. I played with mine for < day.
<netritious> The Raspy is for some one with time on their hands and into that sort of thing.
<wrst> yeah i have been thinking a print server or something but my phone is multiple times more powerful than a pi
<netritious> exactly
<wrst> actually had a chrooted debian running on my phone with xfce saturday
<wrst> interesting came in here on my desktop and vnc'd into it and it was amazingly not too slow considering it was running on a phone with a phone os running also
<netritious> now, there are better boards out there, MUCH better boards, just not at the $35 USD price point
<wrst> but this phone is a dual core 1.5ghz and 2GB of ram
<wrst> i consider that a good desktop
<netritious> indeed wrst
<wrst> netritious:  yep that 35 buck point is hard to pass up
<netritious> I got one to tinker.
<wrst> i would like to tinker, just need tinkerin' time to go along with
<netritious> I wanted to see if I could make an affordable thin client with it. Thought about starting a project but then there is that finding an eighth day in the week thing again.
<wrst> you could do this? :) http://androidpi.wikia.com/wiki/Android_Pi_Wiki
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-15
<wrst> eighth day and 25th hour ;)
<netritious> lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-18
<wrst> helllo chris4585, jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> how goes wrst
<wrst> good how are you jfenn2199?
<jfenn2199> I'm doing alright, trying to get my sleep schedule back right lol
<wrst> uh oh
<wrst> that doesn't sound like fun at all
<chris4585> hey wrst, how are things?
<wrst> well about to kill aprinter other than that its good
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> worked perfectly today as it has for months all the sudden i get all sorts of cups errors
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-11
<netritious> wrst: lost my connection earlier :/
<wrst> noticed... but you were mobile
<wrst> howdy chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> all going well chris4585?
<chris4585> as always, just another day
<wrst> ha ha well that is good I suppose :)
<chris4585> unfortunately I have to go to work in a few
<chris4585> how are you wrst ?
<wrst> doing well... trying to get monday finished up :)
<chris4585> nice
<chris4585> yeah I can say I'd like to hurry up and get it over with
<wrst> yep that I understand
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-12
<chris4585> I'd like to hurry up and get tomorrow over with too
<chris4585> I hope that doesn't sound like I hate working, but when you work for Dollar General, its hard to love it
<wrst> I can understand it
<wrst> wb Unit193
<Unit193> Danke.  Howdy.
<wrst> Unit193: I dare not ask how you are doing... but anything interesting happening? :)
<Unit193> We got snow and it lasted the night!
<wrst> we had snow and it well ... lasted 20 minutes :)
<wrst> how muchdid you get?
<Unit193> Not a ton, but enough to run out into it and slide. :D
<wrst> ha h good
<wrst> howdy
<cyberanger> it caused mayhem last night
<cyberanger> but just like Unit193 it isn't a whole lot
<wrst> we had enough to see some white on the ground this morning
<cyberanger> it's back for round two
<wrst> woo hoo
<cyberanger> this will make going to work tonight and buffalo in the morning intresting
<twayneprice> wrst: not a bad deal.  http://skinnyserver.com/
<wrst> twayneprice: not at all those are some good specs
<twayneprice> it's tempting
<wrst> I really don't need it as my 5 dollar one is doing all I need right now but those specs for that money...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-14
<Omnifrog> we are all doomed http://www.osnews.com/story/27416/The_second_operating_system_hiding_in_every_mobile_phone
<wrst> Omnifrog: I read that earlier today
<wrst> and how are you doing?
<Omnifrog> busy as all get out
<Omnifrog> damn leaf falling season
<wrst> we just let them rot :)
<Omnifrog> if only I didn't rent
<wrst> ahh
<wrst> that makes a difference and we really don't have many they generally blow away
<twayneprice> wrst: My son just ordered the Moto X https://republicwireless.com/
<wrst> those phones get really good reviews... I'm awaiting my nexus 5 twayneprice
<wrst> I'm trying to stay unlocked on phones from here on out if possible
<twayneprice> I kinda don't like that they have a special rom though.
<wrst> I don't really eithere
<wrst> but I understand why they do but I'm not a fan of that
<wrst> and being device locked
<twayneprice> They are working on making their stuff an installable app, though.  https://community.republicwireless.com/thread/16706
<wrst> ting has hinted that hey may be working on a similar type offering
<wrst> but I like what both companies are doing as they are certainly shaking things up
<wrst> and I have had surprisingly good service from sprint
<wrst> I get 4G from Algood to my house now I think they have just upgraded a bit
<twayneprice> I agree.
<wrst> I have had 4G since I moved but now it seems to be getting better
<wrst> I don't use it much but its nice to have, and I'm getting speeds just as good as verizon, of course as my brother put it probably me and 2 other people are currently using sprint in the area
<twayneprice> :)  I'm anxious to try out the Moto X when he gets it.
<wrst> I was tempted to go that route they are nice looking phones, but the nexus 5 price /specs are really hard to beat
<twayneprice> I'm really curious to check out the service.  We bought some land on the Overton/Pickett county line and my ATT doesn't work.
<wrst> will republic roam on other cdma networks?
<twayneprice> That is my understanding.
<wrst> you should be good then
<wrst> north of livingston I have no data, but I do have voice/text via sprint or verizon/us cellualar
<twayneprice> I believe that I will be able to roam data too.
<wrst> oh wow if you can roam data that's a game changer
<twayneprice> https://community.republicwireless.com/thread/1818
<wrst> oh wow
<wrst> hmm
<twayneprice> No tethering, though.
<wrst> I have tethering and they actually have forums on how to hack yoru phones if you need help, I like that aspect of ting
<wrst> but I'm way more than 20 bucks per month however
<twayneprice> I probably won't tether too much anyway since the way they keep the price down is to assume that you will be using wifi mostly.
<twayneprice> http://lifehacker.com/most-popular-pre-paid-cellphone-carrier-republic-wirel-1463078932
<wrst> yes I had been keeping track of that, actually got a pair of ting sunglasses coming my way for participatiing, actually for commenting in a facebook post
<twayneprice> That's pretty cool.
<wrst> yes they have been a super cool company to deal with and their phone selection is pretty good
<wrst> especially with the possible addition of an iphone
<twayneprice> Yea, I've kinda been going back and forth between them a RW.
<wrst> my biggest pro ting thing at the moment, is the nexus 5, I can easily switch to another network if need be, other than verizon
<twayneprice> I've heard it is pretty nice.
<wrst> yes I really like that... now just waiting, waitiing, waiting... to get it
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-15
<twayneprice> wrst: We got a 3d printer at work.  I printed an iPhone case.  :)  http://tinypic.com/r/250juaq/5
<wrst> cool :)
<wrst> howdy Omnifrog_
<wrst> err Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> morning wrst
<wrst> how are you doing?
<Omnifrog> I has coffee now so ... excellent : D
<wrst> ha ha great
<Omnifrog> and it's not below freezing!
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> we have been pretty far below freezing :)
<wrst> but not this morning looks like a really nice day
<Omnifrog> hopefully it killed off the last of the yellowjackets
<wrst> :)
<wrst> wb netritious
<netritious> ty wrst
<netritious> TGIF :)
<wrst> !
<wrst> agreed
<wrst> hmm I really shouldn't have unmounted -l -a that was stupid
<netritious> what happened wrst?
<netritious> are you breaking things again?
<Unit193> wrst: Hey, on your archie, what's /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq set as?
<wrst> netritious: I I just have a cursor will have to hard reboot it
<wrst> Unit193: will do when I get back to the office is am chasing lunch
<netritious> Unit193: I deleted your iso not realizing what it was until it was to late. What's the link again? Feeling lazy...it's Friday. :P
<netritious> nm Unit193...I found it.... http://people.ubuntu.com/~unit193/openbox-desktop-13.10-i386.iso ?
<Unit193> netritious: Heh, old one, http://vanir.unit193.tk/openbox/
<wrst> Unit193: is that in an archie config?
<Unit193> wrst: It's what sysreq keys you can use.
<wrst> how do I find this infor?
<Unit193> cat /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<wrst> ahh :\
<wrst> I should have known tha t:)
<wrst> *that
<wrst> 438
<wrst> thats on my debian VPS
<wrst> twayneprice: 4G appeared on Monterey, 3G was not working all the sudden the 4G light came on for about 45 seconds had working data then it was goin, I suspect they are turning it on
<netritious> Unit193: ET CURRENT_EVENTS HTTP Request to a *.tk domain .... snort said no.
<netritious> just informational from what i gather, but didn't know if you knew that domain triggered an alert
<Unit193> netritious: It's the TLD, I'll be getting a real one soon.
<Unit193> If it is a real problem, I can give the IP or re-up to people.ubuntu.com
<netritious> Unit193: you like ovh? I've been eyeing their offerings.
<Unit193> It's got good and bad.
<netritious> what's the bad?
<Unit193> Might be because of the gap, but network latency.  It's not noticable unless you really check it, but it's fast so throughput is fine.
<Unit193> (Pretty sure it was fr to fr when I noticed, but meh.)
<netritious> it's not bad at all....I'm getting around 2MB/s
<netritious> sometimes it reaches 3
<netritious> well, 2.9 heh
<Unit193> Throughput, yeah.  Noticed in the evening as of late that the connection from here to that side of the pond is very slow.
<netritious> is our evening France's morning?
<Unit193> But whatever network is slowing down, Ramnode isn't on it.
<Unit193> http://www.prometeus.net/ has KVMs, and there's OVH, and also what wrst has.  Also, if you go with OVH, get on in their newer Canada center.
<wrst> Unit193: what do I have? is there a cure for it?
<Unit193> DigitalOcean.
<netritious> Unit193: that was the plan...CA
<netritious> lol wrst
<wrst> Unit193: yes I have been very happy with it for 5 bucks
<wrst> I think I have been using it for 3-4 months and only been down a couple of times and that has been it and not very long when down
<wrst> for 5 bucks you can't complain about that
<twayneprice> wrst: Cool on the 4G.  Monterey is becoming a metropolis.  :)
<wrst> ha ha twayneprice, well it isn't exactly on but don't recall seeing it before
<wrst> but wasnt there long enough to get a speed test in so my phone could have been crazy but I don't think that was it
<twayneprice> It being so close to the interstate, it doesn't surprise me.  Most carriers seem to try to get good coverage there.
<wrst> yes
<wrst> would make sense
<wrst> but getting better nad better 4G but not really better data in general as far as area goes
<twayneprice> wrst: Yup.  It's rough living in the sticks.  :)
<wrst> well really I have no complaints with the cell options, now internet options that I have issue with
<Unit193> netritious: Not sure if I noted that the 64bit one was UEFI+Secureboot ready, but it is.
<Unit193> twayneprice: Howdy.
<twayneprice> Hey Unit193
<Unit193> Great, now two of 'em. ;)
<cyberanger> lol, takeing over the world, one clone with poor english skills at a time
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-11-16
 * wrst looks around
<Omnifrog> >.>
<Omnifrog> <.<
<Omnifrog> c-c-c-cold
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-11-10
<aedend> cyberanger why CDN77?
<aedend> cyberanger what do you like about it?
<cyberanger> aedend: Really, it's just the price, prepaid and cheap
<cyberanger> It seems a lot of CDN's are postpaid (and it's not like I can control the traffic to hold to a budget after the fact) and require monthly maintence fees that are beyond what I can justify currently
<cyberanger> If I could afford Cloudflare I'd use them
<Unit193> You need a CDN?
<Unit193> I don't know why/how/what the catch is for the free tier, care to share?
<cyberanger> Cloudflare's free teir?
<cyberanger> CDN77 I don't think has a free tier, just a 14 day trial
<Unit193> Yeah.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-11-11
<cyberanger> Unit193: https://www.cloudflare.com/plans/ I'd like the websockets support personally
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-11-13
<aedend> https://www.reddit.com/live/vwwnkuplwr9y   <-- paris    If any of you all have sources for more information please share
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-11-15
<aedend> I'm testing out using weechat over ssh
<aedend> I installed weechat on my vps and connected with a different nick
<aedend> but the nick minasota shows me as ~aeden@104.131.3.90 How is that possible?
<Unit193> That's the DO droplet...
<aedend> Unit193 I get the ip address part. What I don't understand is how it tied me into an unaffiliated nick
<aedend> with no prior configuration on the server side of weechat
<Unit193> You mean the ident, based on your account on the server?
<aedend> I guess, I read that weechat defaults to a nick based on the user account running it. I changed nicks but the username and real name did not change
<aedend> I set defaults to minasota for both.. still didn't change
<aedend> never mind, seems to work now
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-14
<wrst> ha ha minasota, good night :)
<Omnifrog> the evening news is frighting
<wrst> Omnifrog: I have been evening news free for several years now, makes you a lot happier :)
<[Ubik]> I have a feeling some of those places use the same on-line ordering company. I've seen a couple of sites (I want to say Domino's and Pizza Hut) where the on-line ordering looked VERY similar.
 * minasota really doesn't like that it's dark by 1700...
<Unit193> Don't Be Afraid of the Dark.
<minasota> Ha, well, we have a good "night light" for now...
<minasota> On a lighter note, a coyote decided to visit the neighborhood last night
<minasota> At around 2 am
<minasota> THAT was fun...
<Unit193> Heh, indeed.  And wow that's fun then, cause much trouble?  Only really had to deal with 'coons.
<cyberanger> minasota: One of Arnold's Engine tests scare it into town?
<minasota> Unit193: No, not really, just caused all every dog in 3 square miles to bark
<Unit193> Bleh..
<minasota> Plus, I've never liked the way they sound, it's a freaky kinda howl/cry
<minasota> cyberanger: It was probably following the deer from out there... :)
<cyberanger> Yeah, they're a special high-ish pitch of a howl.
<Unit193> Larger too.  'coons just get into stuff and have those beedy glowing eyes.
<minasota> yeah, and coons don't stink like coyotes... vultures on four legs
<minasota> Unit193: but those glowing eyes make them easier to shoot...
<Unit193> > City.
<minasota> My neighbor has a registered wolf/dog... that went over well last night
<cyberanger> lol
<minasota> Unit193: if coons get into your trash, load a hot dog or two with some cayenne pepper etc...
<cyberanger> Or cover a grenade in meat, replace the pin with bacon, sit back and wait.
<minasota> lol, or that too
<cyberanger> and when I say sit back, I mean BACK!!!!!!
<Unit193> cyberanger: Preeeeety sure that'd be worse than a .22.
<Unit193> minasota: Interestingly, never gotten into the trash.
<minasota> You can get some pretty high powered air rifles that are quite
<cyberanger> Unit193: I'd think it'd be better, make taking care of vermin a blast.
 * cyberanger is a punny guy, takes a bow.
<minasota> har har
<minasota> Trip wire around the perimeter connected to strategically placed claymores would work, too :D
<Unit193> https://thefiringline.com/forums/showpost.php?s=269bf1280331f8600636e50f9b4c52c2&p=1074714&postcount=8 dang, so much for that idea...
<minasota> Just go all redneck Unit193, take an old oil filter and screw it on the end of your rifle
<Unit193> Well, have a compound, but arrows aren't cheap sadly.
<minasota> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haiqFcIXTqs
<Unit193> Bah, now I want to go hit some targets. :(
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-15
<cyberanger> minasota claymores are nasty, want to kill it, not maim it.
<cyberanger> Now the idea in general, I can work with that
<minasota> cyberanger: good point, we're not making sushi, we want it dead not wounded lol
<Unit193> Eh, take a machete to it. :3
<Omnifrog> https://news.slashdot.org/story/16/11/13/110213/us-drought-brings-a-surprise-benefit-no-tornados
<Omnifrog> fair trade off I guess
<cyberanger> I'd take a small tornado to end the wildfires
<Omnifrog> even if air quality totally sucks
<Omnifrog> yeah, totally
 * Unit193 votes north.
<Omnifrog> I've been out every day for the last week moving forest debris away from buildings on the property
<Omnifrog> or mulching leaves with the lawn mower
<Omnifrog> also, the latest Dirk Gently episode was fantastic
<cyberanger> I've been out of the area.
 * cyberanger is glad his area is too urban, but the air quality kills me.
<Unit193> So have I.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-16
 * cyberanger yawns
<Unit193> ...Well, there was something out back.  I opened the door and heard something walk away.  Never saw anything.
<cyberanger> Unit193: That's the problem with shoot on sight, you have to see the thing first. I'd rather shoot through the door, I mean packages from amazon will soon be drone delivered. So I shoot a drone, I've seen I, Robot. I'd call that a win win.
<Unit193> Ah, sliding glass door, light on. :P
<Omnifrog> I try to avoid shooting at things unless I know what it is
<Omnifrog> mostly I shoot at things like beer cans and a printer I really hated
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: I know some of the Chugalug guys have taken old servers and what not too, not hit that point yet?
<Omnifrog> I have a soft spot for old hardware
<Omnifrog> I like to keep them in the garage for all eternity
<Omnifrog> but some printers just need to die
<Omnifrog> I have an apple ][ in there
<Omnifrog> and the fist commercially available VHS machine
<Omnifrog> and some 286 and 486DX2 boxes
<Omnifrog> but fucking printers
<Omnifrog> NO*
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: I nominate you to help lead the paperless office initative.
<Omnifrog> I like paper
<cyberanger> just not printers
<Omnifrog> charge me a dollar to send me a statement every month
<Omnifrog> I'm fine with that
<Omnifrog> I want my god damned paper trail
<cyberanger> lol
<Omnifrog> lol, I fel so old
<Omnifrog> I have file cabinets dedicated to record keeping
<cyberanger> I've paid for the very detailed paper bill from the phone company, if they sent it in an email I wouldn't mind but I want that level of detail.
<Omnifrog> no amount of ransomware can take that from me
<cyberanger> and ironically I caught some shady business and got refunded the about for the bill and their error
 * cyberanger avoids ransomware with an overkill backup policy
<Omnifrog> although ... fire could but that's a different conversation
<Omnifrog> I like paper records though
<Omnifrog> it's hard to prove anything without total control of tangible evidence
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: How close is the fire to you?
<Omnifrog> there are no fires near enough to me to pose a physical threat
<cyberanger> As long as people keep following the burn ban.
<Omnifrog> the neares one in about 20 minutes drive
<Omnifrog> maybe 35 minutes actually
<Omnifrog> depends on traffic
<cyberanger> Signal Mtn?
<Omnifrog> yeah, I think that's the closest
<Omnifrog> err..
<Omnifrog> no
<Omnifrog> lookout Mt
<Omnifrog> that's the closest
<cyberanger> I've got some in Polk Co. that are closer to me
<cyberanger> (Presuming they've not been put out since I've been in W. NY)
<Omnifrog> today was actually the first smoke free day here in almsot 2 weeks
<Omnifrog> the winds shifted
<Omnifrog> the forecast is still calling for poor air quality but it doesnt say exactly where
<Omnifrog> the next 2 days are going to be warm though
<Omnifrog> we might get close to 80*
<Omnifrog> so that's not good
<Omnifrog> still no rain in sight
<cyberanger> Yeah, and Snow here Sunday
 * cyberanger really is debating sticking around for it
<Omnifrog> you should!
<Omnifrog> snow is awesome in small doses
<cyberanger> I don't even mind it in large doses
<Omnifrog> well....
<Omnifrog> after you pass several feet it gets annoying
<Omnifrog> and if you are the one paying the heating bill it's flat out shitty
<cyberanger> I was the only one paying the heating bill, It was better than the cooling bill here.
 * cyberanger doesn't use the heat much, just enough to keep it cool but livable, say 60-65 degrees in winter.
<Omnifrog> I got around the AC bill here in Chatt
<Omnifrog> I got a window unit for the window at my desk
<Omnifrog> it's small but effective
<Omnifrog> I'm a bit of a pussy about cold though
<Omnifrog> I stick to 67-69
<cyberanger> I found even up here I spent more in the summer than winter (and a yearly avg made it more expensive there, but I am not sure it was 100% fair due to other eletric costs)
<Omnifrog> do you have gas there ?
<cyberanger> Family here does, when I last lived here no.
<Omnifrog> electric is my only option here
<cyberanger> And I'm comparing my apartment before moving north to the apartment I had here, 5sqft difference, both eletric. as much apples to apples as I can get.
<cyberanger> and the one that was cheaper had the extra sqft
<Omnifrog> unless I want to install a LPG tank or sonething
<Omnifrog> ho long have you been away from the south (TN) ?
<cyberanger> It was becuase I barely ran the A/C, heat and I don't think insulation was better, just about the same.
<Omnifrog> how*
<cyberanger> I grew up in the North, went to boarding schools in the south, my parents moved while I was in school (which meant so did I, effectively) moved up north for a year as an adult. I still live in Cleveland, TN.
<cyberanger> I'm just up here on this trip becuase of family, My Grandmother had a stroke, and she passed away Sunday morning.
<Omnifrog> oh, I'm sorry
<Omnifrog> how are you doing
<cyberanger> Thanks, anyways my life has been split about half in this Region (basically along a line from Erie, PA to Rochester, NY) and Cleveland, TN
<cyberanger> It's not really hit me yet, I'm aware it's happened, but hasn't fully sunk in.
<Omnifrog> sounds like a lot to deal with
<cyberanger> Yeah, it is.
<Omnifrog> I've been there. I lost my mom and my grandmother in close proximity. Im amazed I held it together
<cyberanger> A lot of family here though, it's nice.
<Omnifrog> well... I didn't really do a great job at that
<Omnifrog> but I made it out
<cyberanger> Not sure anyone does well.
<Omnifrog> it's hard
<Omnifrog> I struggle with that all the time
<cyberanger> I've got a love for both places for that reason
<cyberanger> neither has a majority, snowboard here, whitewater there (for an example)
<Omnifrog> when you are back down here let me know
<cyberanger> Will do, a few more days I figure
<Omnifrog> Cleavland is just a short drive north
<cyberanger> I used to work in Ooltewah, from the Murphy USA to my driveway, 13mi
<cyberanger> up US 11
<Omnifrog> I'm a transplant in this land but I have been here for 2 decades
<Omnifrog> I still don't know my way around very well
<Omnifrog> originally from CA
<Omnifrog> US 11? no idea
<cyberanger> Ugh, upsides to CA, but driving a frieghtliner is how I know CA. Oh my.
<Omnifrog> CA sucks
<Omnifrog> I'll never go back
<cyberanger> Uhh, what's the local name for it? I'm sure you know it, I-75 Exit 11 Dumps onto it.
<Omnifrog> I don't know what 11 is
<Omnifrog> I can tell you about highway 4 in CA though
<cyberanger> In Cleveland it's got the names of North Lee Hwy, Keith St. South Lee Hwy, I know Chattanooga Calls it Lee Hwy for a good chunk of it at least, the McDonalds and Food City sit on it
<Omnifrog> ir I5
<Omnifrog> Lee Hwy stretches down here too
<Omnifrog> then there is Old Lee Hwy
<Omnifrog> I don't know what these people were thinking
<Omnifrog> everything is named after people from the civil war
<cyberanger> Some of that predates the Civil war too, like Smith and Doe, just common
<cyberanger> I think it is Lee Hwy in Ooltewah then too
<Omnifrog> there is Old Lee Hwy and also Lee Hwy here
<Omnifrog> it's confusing
<Omnifrog> and it's getting worse
<Omnifrog> the new construction thanks to the VW plant and the new Amazon construction is changing the landscape in major ways
<cyberanger> You have Apison, Oooltewah and Collegedale all crammed together adding to it, the annexing to where it's one blob overlapping another almost.
<Omnifrog> I'm on the edge of Oooltewah
<cyberanger> And yet ironically I'm told the Walmart is in a odd spot nobody claims, so it only operates under State and Hamiliton County laws
<Omnifrog> like, literally on the border
<cyberanger> allowing for 24/7 beer purchases (but the state regulated wine sales preventing that)
<Omnifrog> they just got wine in the past month or so
<Omnifrog> they had it on the shelves for 2 weeks before they could even sell it
<cyberanger> Longer than that, it was July 2nd
<Omnifrog> it wasn't actually on the shelves in july
<cyberanger> They had a glitch (I used to work there, still talk to some of the former coworkers) that I don't fully understand.
<cyberanger> I think their systems got an audit and found that it allowed some sales outside compliance or something like that.
<Omnifrog> wal mart replaced their snack isle about 2 weeks before it was legal
<Omnifrog> you in logistics?
<cyberanger> They had the wine out, but signs up forbidding the sale, didn't stop the shoplifiting, there's more of a shoplifting issue than there used to be too now.
<cyberanger> so they cleared the shelf, and during that time it was in back, but something else happened with the registers involving sale compliance is what I understand.
<cyberanger> In a way, yes, I've worked IT, InfoSec, Retail and I've been a Truck Driver (I guess you could call that logistics)
<Omnifrog> well, either way I am pretty fucking tired of the ban on weed
<Omnifrog> state governments have already tipped their hands
<Omnifrog> it's not fucking dangerous
<Omnifrog> like we didn't know that already
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: Right now I'm "technically" unemployed, I was in job training for a trucking firm when this family matter came up, they couldn't hold me on LOA for more than a week or two (I think they could have, unpaid and all but okay)
<cyberanger> I'm told I call my recruiter again and bingo, I'm back, still annoying.
<Omnifrog> I could not even imagine driving a big rig
<Omnifrog> I've tried to drive large vehicles
<cyberanger> I've got mixed feelings on it, but in the end tax it and keep it away from me and all good. (Even in CO, if I'm tested and it shows up, DOT bars me for any CDL job and more)
<cyberanger> I love IT, but when Sales Reps, Product Managers and Support makes the hobby a horrible job, time to cut bait and run.
<cyberanger> I hate Retail (not all bad, but it's just not worth it)
<Omnifrog> I drove a 24 something foot Uhaul towing a trailer with a car on it
<Omnifrog> across the country
<cyberanger> Driving, I can do that, large vehicles aren't easy, people shake my nerves a bit too, but dispatch gives me a load, do it and get another
<cyberanger> submit my vehicle inspection report, a little other paperwork too, and sleep
<Omnifrog> are you as drunk as I am?
<cyberanger> I'd rather get back into IT with a good firm, don't know what a good firm looks like though.
<cyberanger> Nope, I've got that I can't sleep but am tired thing going on though.
<Omnifrog> dink
<Omnifrog> it helps
<Omnifrog> lol
<cyberanger> I've not had a drop in awhile, Company policy with training, I don't think anyone would fault me at the moment (and I'm pretty sure my LOA ended yesterday anyway)
<cyberanger> I'm just being extra careful, both with family and with the job.
<Omnifrog> well... I've ha a lot of drops
<Omnifrog> as you can tell by my typing skills
<Omnifrog> and it's fucking awesome
<Omnifrog> I'm going to be 50 in a short while
<Omnifrog> 50!
<Omnifrog> how the hell do I bold 50
<Omnifrog> _50_
<Omnifrog> grab life by the pussy
<Omnifrog> cause that's what we do mow
<Omnifrog> now
<Omnifrog> balls are out
<cyberanger> I've got awhile before that (sorry) but certainly never a bad idea to squander the time we have
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-19
<Omnifrog> so....
<Omnifrog> this was my grand daughter today https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-oNZeBLJBw
<Omnifrog> she's 2
<Omnifrog> creeping up on 3
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-20
<learning> greetings room
